# Male Doubletail With Female Semi-crowntail???



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

i was really excited coming from the pet store today with me new doubletail betta... even though im not exactly sure what kind of doubletail it is its really neat... later i discovered it had ich which pissed me off cuz i lost a male to it once... luckily ive got ich treatment

anyway what do u think i will get if i breed it with a double ray semi-crowntail??? any experienced breeders around?


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

here he is... picture quality's bad


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

unless the female carries DT you will gte all ST fish the first generation. If you spawn the fry you will get DT's back. You will get Veil tail from the looks of the DT male.


RC


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

what is ST?


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

ST - single tail


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

the male doesnt really look like a veil tail though..... wonderin wat it is


----------



## fishiesrfriends (Oct 18, 2006)

I think it's because of the genes, not the tail type. Although I don't know much about genes...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a VT. To elaborate more on what RC stated crossing a VT (even one with the doubletail trait) will yield VT in the first generation with the gene of whatever the female carries (combing can happen on any tail type but a CT bettas is a super delta with the crown trait).

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=754


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

but dont veiltails have pointed tail ends??/


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

this ones got a square ended tail


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

Veil tails can either have rounded ends or pointed ends. They are consitered deltas when they have a rould tail and a spread of 150-160, super deltas when 160+, and "halfmoons" when they have a spread of 180-195 degrees. Veil tails are anything less than a 140-150.


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

thats the thing... the tail end isnt round or pointed.... its square... and i think the spread's too big for a VT. i wish i could get a better cam 4 this


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

From the current picture he is from VT stock. 


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

And a "squared" tip can be a sign of finrot, or a healing fin that has suffered damage.


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks but i t doesmnt have finrot... i guess its a vt then... so if i breed it with a combtail can i get it to have combing???? is it possible to get a combtail to crown or is it genetic???


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

CT bred with a nonCT will in the first generation be all nonCT. If you breed span siblings together, then half of that spawn will be CT and the other half will be nonCT.


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

thanx but i wanna know if crowning is genetic or is can any combtail crown....?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Firefoxx said:


> thanx but i wanna know if crowning is genetic or is can any combtail crown....?


Crowntail is a geneic trait.


RC


----------

